# Rauchende STARS



## mariokessler (31 Jan. 2011)

sollte ein Star rauchen?


----------



## Punisher (31 Jan. 2011)

why not?


----------



## Crash (31 Jan. 2011)

Von mir aus , kann jeder machen was er will


----------



## Katzun (31 Jan. 2011)

ne sollte er nicht, da er für viele als vorbildfunktion fungiert


----------



## begoodtonite (31 Jan. 2011)

meine güte...sollen sie doch oder auch nicht...!!! sie sind doch auch nur menschen


----------



## congo64 (31 Jan. 2011)

die Frage sollte doch eher lauten - Müssen Stars in Deutschland zum Rauchen auch *VOR DIE TÜR* ?


----------



## DerPatisnett (14 Okt. 2012)

mariokessler schrieb:


> sollte ein Star rauchen?



frauen ja männer egal!


----------



## tamoo24 (15 Okt. 2012)

richtig Katzun, als Vorbild sollte ein Star nicht rauchen.


----------



## Cathy (23 Okt. 2012)

Im Endeffekt muss es jeder selbst entscheiden!


----------



## mariokessler (5 Mai 2013)

Klar warum sollten Sie nicht...jeder der volljährig iskann tun und machen was er will...


----------

